# got a job interview tommorow.. need tips



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I got a call today from mens warehouse and have an interview tommorow, not really nerveous or anything, but I need to find a right words to say when they ask about my previous job, which I got fired from because I didnt comply.. supposedly ( they were conspiring against me). I dont want to give them the idea that I'll be a rebel and wont do my work, because the previous job sucked big time, if anyone seen the movie office space, I felt a lot like jennifer anistons character with her 15 pieces of flair. 
Anyone know how I can word myself without adding negative connotation ?


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

First of all, Congrats on getting the interview! That's awesome. Well, usually interviewers will ask stuff like, "How will your last job help you deal with this position?" Or, "What did you learn from your last job." If they ask stuff like that, just talk about all the positive things that you encountered with your last position. Or, if you have other experience focus on that too. Don't tell them you were fired and I wouldn't talk about the negativity that was in your last job- even though it's not your fault, you don't want to draw attention to it. Plus, you can always focus on other experiences with other positions that you've had. Anyway, I'm sure you'll do really well in the interview. Good luck!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks, it went pretty well, I tried really hard to keep the eye contact and I think it worked, I got little nerveous when he asked me about what I was expecting for a job and I think I said something stupid, but he seemed pretty optimistic. He said he'll give me a call and set up time for next week.. I hope thats a yes..


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

they just called me back and I'm starting tues! yay  I'm actually looking forward to getting out, I'm sick of bumming out at home. It would be fun to meet new people , plus they have a lot of studly men coming in, rawr  .. ok, maybe not, but it will help me in my social skill development.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Yay! Congratulations! :banana


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

yay!!! :banana :banana :yay :yay 


let us know how the first day goes


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

it was pretty good, somewhat boring, but its definitely getting better, I'm learning some sales techniques and chatting with my coworkers, the manager is really laid back and lets me go to a bookstore next door anytime I want


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey - three boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie 
Congratulations!


----------

